# NEW Acrylic tank build



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Hi guys, Joey here.

I just wanted to give everyone a heads up that i will be soon posting 
a new video series on how to build an acrylic aquarium.

Start to finnish. everything needed to know. From where to get the acrylic, 
how much you can expect to pay for the acrylic
how to cut it
how to design the aquarium
preparing the edges of the acrylic 
putting the tank together
welding the tank together 
finishing touches(rounding corners, and flame polishing) 
plumbing the tank
Designing building and installing filtration.

each step will show exactly how to do everything. In video format.
Using common and easy to use tools. Nothing fancy.

Once you see this series, you will know everything you need to know to build an acrylic aquarium, and will see just
how easy it really is.

Also included will be a few added bonuses for my viewers. i dont want to give them away yet.....
BUT, i will say that all of my viewers will be getting discounts on acrylic all across canada for example.
Plus, other things you'll see in the video, will also be available to my viewers in a similar fashion.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

This video series will be posted soon. I have set the date to have the first video out, as this friday.

I will be posting all videos right here for you to see.

Anyways, just a heads up.

All videos will first be uploaded to my YouTube channel here: www.youtube.com/uarujoey

Subscribe if you can!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

very informative. Makes me want to build my own tank!


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

[/url]


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

How to build and acrylic aquarium PART 2


----------



## Sav505 (Apr 26, 2005)

Subscribed!


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Sav505 said:


> Subscribed!


Thanks!


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)




----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Interesting. I still want to build an acrylic tank, I built my sump out of scrap acrylic from the plastic shop, ran me about $30 for materials. I don't have a table saw so I scored and snapped each piece. Cleaned up the edges as well as I could, solvent them into place, and run a bead of silicone on the inside for peace of mind. Doesn't look pretty, but it works.

I didn't see where you said how much you spent on the acrylic for the tank in the video. What did it run you? I think 48x24 sheets run about $40-50 around here.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

RRasco said:


> Interesting. I still want to build an acrylic tank, I built my sump out of scrap acrylic from the plastic shop, ran me about $30 for materials. I don't have a table saw so I scored and snapped each piece. Cleaned up the edges as well as I could, solvent them into place, and run a bead of silicone on the inside for peace of mind. Doesn't look pretty, but it works.
> 
> I didn't see where you said how much you spent on the acrylic for the tank in the video. What did it run you? I think 48x24 sheets run about $40-50 around here.


i have also scored acrylic to cut it... did a video on it in fact... 
Not my favorite way to cut acrylic, but it works.

a 48x24 sheet of 12mm cell cast would cost around $90-100, maybe a bit less.

I pay $11-12 a sq/ft for 12mm cell cast. I dont think your $40-50 price was for cell cast though.

In the first video, i mentioned the cost as well.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the videos. Very informative. Thanks joey.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Flippercon said:


> Love the videos. Very informative. Thanks joey.


No problem! Glad you enjoyed them so far.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

uarujoey said:


> i have also scored acrylic to cut it... did a video on it in fact...
> Not my favorite way to cut acrylic, but it works.
> 
> a 48x24 sheet of 12mm cell cast would cost around $90-100, maybe a bit less.
> ...


I do remember you saying the cost per sq/ft now, just wondering what the sheets ran. I don't think the stuff I've seen was cell cast either, some kind of Lexan, I think. There are so many types of plastic, I don't remember.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

when do we get the next one? I want to see you finish that tank off! 

opcorn:


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

New video on Saturday...


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumb: opcorn:


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see that bad boy filled with water. The Lip you mentioned in the video(rear panel) please don't forget to show us how to cut/fix . I'm sure us first timers will run into this. Great videos. Thanks again Joey.

opcorn:


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Flippercon said:


> Can't wait to see that bad boy filled with water. The Lip you mentioned in the video(rear panel) please don't forget to show us how to cut/fix . I'm sure us first timers will run into this. Great videos. Thanks again Joey.
> 
> opcorn:


I will be showing you guys everything....

That lip ended up being 1/4" wide... Plus, it ended up being the rear of the tank.. so i dont think its really worth my time in removing to be honest. Since i wont see it, and the fact that the stand will hide it anyway, i probably wont touch it... If i were to, i'd simply route it off, which i still may do... we'll see what happens.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

opcorn: Like the videos and Subscribed today to see more. Love how thorough you are with everything.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> opcorn: Like the videos and Subscribed today to see more. Love how thorough you are with everything.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

subscribed, *** been waiting for such a VID :dancing: :drooling: =D>


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

only one more video after this and the tank is complete.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Awesome. I can't wait to see you route the edges and flame polish them. I never knew you could weld the joints with the acrylic making contact already, I always tried the pin method...which is a royal PITA. Have you ever tried assembling a whole tank and then running all the joints after?


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

RRasco said:


> Awesome. I can't wait to see you route the edges and flame polish them. I never knew you could weld the joints with the acrylic making contact already, I always tried the pin method...which is a royal PITA. Have you ever tried assembling a whole tank and then running all the joints after?


I Have assembled an entire tank together with tape, then cemented all the edges at once. Too much room for error though. Its much safer in my opinion to do one panel at a time.

I didnt end up routing the edges. I ended up scraping again instead. I was going to route, but i actually do that in an upcoming video(new acrylic tank build) So you'll see it there.

I do show how to do the flame polishing though.

I install the brace, and do all finishing touches all in the next video.

Next video is 25mins long. Keeping the total series running time at 2hrs.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I was actually thinking it might reduce the margin for alignment errors, but I'm just speculating, I've never tried. My stuff always works its way out of tolerance somehow.

The flame polishing I'm interested to know more. It's simple, but I'm curious what happens to a joint if you route it round, then flame polish? Does it appear seamless, or are tanks like that actually bent? Tried to find some YT videos, but they all just polish edges and not joints.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

If you route the edge round, then flame polish, it will look like its actually bent.

I already have a flame polishing video up from the past if you want to check that out. I do this tank in the same manner as that video..


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

That's what I was thinking, that's awesome. I saw your polishing video already, was mainly curious about the corners. Me thinks I have a tank to build.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

RRasco said:


> That's what I was thinking, that's awesome. I saw your polishing video already, was mainly curious about the corners. Me thinks I have a tank to build.


Give it a shot... start with something small to get some experience if you think you may need it... my first real tank was almost 300 gallons though...


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Last video on friday...


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)




----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Excellent..


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

RRasco said:


> Excellent..


Thanks!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice . Gonna have to watch the whole thing, :thumb: opcorn: till the end.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Flippercon said:


> Very nice . Gonna have to watch the whole thing, :thumb: opcorn: till the end.


Thanks.... total series is 2 hours, but shows everything you need to know.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have watched all these videos. I want to see the while thing done up to the point where you stock it.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Flippercon said:


> I have watched all these videos. I want to see the while thing done up to the point where you stock it.


Ahhh.. Well those will be coming soon. I will be filming everything i do to the tank, up until it is stocked...


----------

